# Cane toad sayas & other questionable ideas...



## Bobblybook (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! :wink:

No this is not a joke. Just a little background:

I have a Zakuri knife coming from Jon and, as it doesn't come with a saya, was thinking about my options. I did make a post about this a few days ago and everyone had good suggestions that gave me something to think about.

However just today, I found a few photos of peoples' DIY leather sayas. They seem cheap enough to make and doable for me at the moment (unlike a wooden saya). I should add that the Zakuri is a tosagata bocho, so premade sayas aren't quite the correct shape. A custom one would be nice, but not really practical at the moment as it would be 2-3x the cost of the knife itself.

So I was looking around at good old standard leather. Can probably pick up scrap offcuts for cheap... Then I had an idea to try something unique - maybe as a little project or DIY experiment over the Christmas break. I'm in Australia and I wouldn't mind using something from around here. Would like to keep it as ethical as possible, so saltwater croc skin is not an option (farmed mostly for their skin).

But kangaroo leather is in abundance here, as well as.... yep, cane toad leather (introduced pest here in Aus :angry1! I realise a saya made from warty toad skin might not appeal to everyone, but it's definitely unique, and ensures my relatives won't go anywhere near it. :spiteful:
The cane toad leathers come in a square of a full toad (approx 6.5" wide), and I should be able to source one that is guaranteed long enough for what I need.






Kangaroo looks mostly like cow leather but thinner and tougher I think. Here is a pic... and another one.
Also there is a fish tannery in Australia, and they have Barramundi leather available as a byproduct of the fishing industry. There don't seem to be that many photos around, but here is one of the guys making a dyed turquoise leather: 





I know that both the kangaroo & barramundi leathers are very strong and durable. Not too sure about the cane toad.
The biggest issue I can see with these would be the fact that they are so thin. The kangaroo leather is around 1mm thick, and I don't imagine the toad & fish would be any thicker. Has anyone had any experience trying to make a saya out of a material such as this?

TL;DR: Are thin skins such as cane toad, kangaroo or barramundi suitable for making into a saya? Anyone have any experience with doing this?


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 4, 2014)

Can't comment on their suitability but you could always back then with something more durable to give them extra life


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 4, 2014)

Use any cheap durable wood first to make a saya and then dress it with that toad skin

That turquoise look's awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 4, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Use any cheap durable wood first to make a saya and then dress it with that toad skin
> 
> That turquoise look's awesome:thumbsup:



I wouldn't be against doing this, but I've never made one before. Not sure I have all the necessary tools & experience..
My dad has some hand tools I could use, rasps, files, sandpaper... as well as a router, orbital sander... but no belt sander or planer and I'm not sure if this would be a little out of my depth.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 4, 2014)

With a little patience those tools would be easily able to do the job.


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 4, 2014)

I have used many of the exotics on saya's or sheaths. But never as a stand alone. although some of the leathers/skins are suitable to be stand alone sheaths. Some are better suited as a inlay or overlay on a sheath. just my 2 cents. Take it for what its worth. 

Blessings
Randy


----------



## Bobblybook (Dec 4, 2014)

HHH Knives said:


> I have used many of the exotics on saya's or sheaths. But never as a stand alone. although some of the leathers/skins are suitable to be stand alone sheaths. Some are better suited as a inlay or overlay on a sheath. just my 2 cents. Take it for what its worth.



Thanks Randy - that's probably right. I'll read a little more - maybe a first attempt at a wooden saya is in order.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 4, 2014)

The only skin i could think of to be used on its on would be croc but you have said you dont wish to use it.I have seen some of the cured Barra skin and its pretty thick but i have no idea how hard wearing it would be.
I would concur with the other suggestions and make a wooden one and dress it with the skin.The toad skin could be interesting,anything to cut the numbers down has to be good.


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 4, 2014)

If you use a cheap, easy to work wood like basswood as your base, you can screw it up several times without any significant financial loss.


----------

